# retournement de veste



## HelloMiaou

Comment traduire l'expression "*retourner sa veste*" ou un "*retournement de veste*" (quand quelqu'un change de parti, de position...radicalement) ?


----------



## GURB

Hola
Se dice: *cambiar de camisa*


----------



## Probo

Hola: Por aquí decimos _cambiar de chaqueta;_ y a quien hace tal cosa _chaquetero_. Saludos.


----------



## HelloMiaou

Est ce que *cambio de chaqueta* n'est pas un peu familier ?


----------



## Probo

HelloMiaou said:


> Est ce que *cambio de chaqueta* n'est pas un peu familier ?


 

Sí, sí lo es; perdona, pero es que he creído que la expresión francesa también es familiar. Tenemos un término culto que se usa mucho en la prensa, pero sólo en la prensa que es "tránsfuga". Pero el común de los mortales decimos "chaquetero", aún en ambientes cultos: al usar el término familiar expresamos nuestro desprecio. Por aquí es algo que está muy mal visto... y también muy visto . Saludos.


----------



## HelloMiaou

Este cambio de chaqueta es para referirse a los personajes de un libro policiaco, no se si puedo utilizar tranfuga ... no me parece adecuado... pero no sé tampoco si puedo utilisar "cambio de chaqueta" porque es para una tarea y para una profesora un poco severa  ...

El contexto es el siguiente :
_La posicion de los personajes de la novela no es tan clara como puede parecer a primera vista, porque al igual que en el genero policiaco que se imita aqui, se producen multiples (retournements de veste)******** por parte de los protagonistas._


----------



## Probo

HelloMiaou said:


> Este cambio de chaqueta es para referirse a los personajes de un libro policiaco, no se si puedo utilizar tranfuga ... no me parece adecuado... pero no sé tampoco si puedo utilisar "cambio de chaqueta" porque es para una tarea y para una profesora un poco severa  ...
> 
> El contexto es el siguiente :
> _La posicion de los personajes de la novela no es tan clara como puede parecer a primera vista, porque al igual que en el genero policiaco que se imita aqui, se producen multiples (retournements de veste)******** por parte de los protagonistas._


 
A ver si te suena mejor "cambio de postura" que se usa, por ejemplo en las discusiones, o "cambio de posición". Ahora mismo no se me ocurre nada mejor. Saludos.


----------



## HelloMiaou

Si voy a tomar esta opcion, me parece lo mas sencille  Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## yserien

La traducción literal es cambiarse de chaqueta y el que se cambia chaquetero.Se aplica a los cambios de opinión, conducta,repentinos,sin razón aparente o demasiado aparente. No creo que cambiar de opinión sea sinónimo de chaquetero. Depende del contexto.Depende del alcance del acto.A efectos del foro está claro que el sentido de la expresión es idéntica en ambos idiomas.


----------



## GURB

Ici "cambios de camisa" convient parfaitement.
Un doute? Regarde ce texte de Txema bofill in espacio alternativo:
_Esa actitud de Montilla, más que una traición, o *un cambio de **camisa*, como le reprocha Rajoy al verse imitado, es una payasada inconsciente, la de un mono ministro repitiendo “No se puede dar papeles a todos”_ 
Bonne soirée


----------



## yserien

Y





GURB said:


> Ici "cambios de camisa" convient parfaitement.
> Un doute? Regarde ce texte de Txema bofill in espacio alternativo:
> _Esa actitud de Montilla, más que una traición, o *un cambio de **camisa*, como le reprocha Rajoy al verse imitado, es una payasada inconsciente, la de un mono ministro repitiendo “No se puede dar papeles a todos”_
> Bonne soirée



Sí, pero un grano no hace granero. La frase consagrada en España es *cambio de chaqueta* que curiosamente coincide con *retournement de veste*.Y además el insulto es ¡chaquetero! ¡qué te has cambiado la chaqueta! Mientras que un camisero es un señor/a que fabrica o vende camisas.


----------



## GURB

> Sí, pero un grano no hace granero


Es que tengo muchos granos...
Sólo uno más in La Vanguardia: _una pandilla de advenedizos que habían cambiado de camisa para conseguir ser embajadores.
_...y más de 8000 entradas en Google.
Lo que no quita que "cambio de chaqueta" es perfecto. Me ha gustado este cambio de prendas entre el francés y el español, por eso he propuesto la_ camisa_ en vez de la consabida _chaqueta_.
Buenas noches


----------



## Vialys

Qué linda discusión!  Les cuento que por el Río de la Plata se dice *cambiar de camiseta*, así que ya ven cuántas maneras diferentes de decirlo! Pero de acuerdo con Probo, cambio de postura o de posición esté más de acuerdo con el texto.
Saludos cordiales a todos!


----------



## GURB

Hola Vialys
Normal en el país de Maradona.
Un abrazo


----------



## Tina.Irun

GURB said:


> Hola Vialys
> Normal en el país de Maradona.
> Un abrazo


 
Yo también prefiero "cambios de postura" en este contexto.

También utilizaría "giros" en lugar de cambios.


----------



## HelloMiaou

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, je vais choisir l'option _cambios de postura_, ça me parait etre le moins risqué et le plus adéquat ici... mais c'est tout de même très interessant de savoir comment traduire retournement de veste... 
Merci à tous !


----------



## oscargol

Cambio de postura,cambio de rol y quizá cambio de papeles.


----------



## Logroño

También en España, cambiar de chaqueta, sobre todo refiriéndose a la afiliación política.
Por cierto, estoy estudiando ahora y veo que "prendre une veste" significa perdre aux élections. Esto no es castellano, desde luego. No siempre hay paralelismo


----------



## Kaxgufen

Vialys said:


> Qué linda discusión!  Les cuento que por el Río de la Plata se dice *cambiar de camiseta*, así que ya ven cuántas maneras diferentes de decirlo! Pero de acuerdo con Probo, cambio de postura o de posición esté más de acuerdo con el texto.
> Saludos cordiales a todos!


Cierto, decimos "este tipo cambia de idea como de camiseta".


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:


Kaxgufen said:


> Cierto, decimos "este tipo cambia de idea como de camiseta".


En francés también existe "Changer d'avis comme de chemise" pero se aplica a una persona inconstante, veleidosa.

"Retourner sa veste" se suele emplear en el ámbito político, como apuntaron en su día Yserien y Logroño. Desde hace una decena de años, en España, a los chaqueteros se les llama tránsfugos. No solo es cambiar de opinión es pasarse al otro bando, lo que se entiende en "Retourner sa veste".


----------

